# *cries*



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG!!! i just saw this guy on aquabid. i want him soooooooooooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!! *cries* but my mom says i can't have another betta right now, plus with shipping he'd be like $50.    don't get me wrong, I LOVE Logan and Riley, but this guy... those big, dark eyes, golden peachy color... wow... *sighs*


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is stunning!!! I love the dark eyes.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, I saw him too.. if I didn't have to set up a new tank in addition to purchasing him all at once I would have bid on him already. ):


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a beautiful fish!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i know! i want him so bad!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

He's the color of your username - perfect!


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

*hug* I know how you feel. I wish I can get another betta too but that would mean buying another tank and equipment because i know neptune wouldn't be too happy if i divided his 5 gallon, and b. finding the space to put it *sigh*.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

He is pretty. But his eyes look really creepy. It may just be the pic though...


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Fermin said:


> He's the color of your username - perfect!


haha, your right! by the way, whats the name of the cute little crown tail in your avatar? he's adorable!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

$50 shipping? D: most I see say $10 shipping.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

@Phoxly; Well, maybe $5-10 shipping to the seller, and then since he's in Thailand there's all the transshipping costs. e.e I was gonna look at a few but she's right, it turns a $15-20 dollar fish into a $50-60 fish. D:


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

oh, no!!! i found more!!! and they're crowntails! i love crowntails!  *cries* waaahhhhhh!!!!! maybe for my birthday in december my mom would let me get one off aquabid but it would probably have to be in the U.S.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i might save up for a fish from thailand...... from there there always beautiful!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> haha, your right! by the way, whats the name of the cute little crown tail in your avatar? he's adorable!


"Rescue." <--Not very exciting name. 

Love those new CTs you found - that blue/yellow one is magnificant!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Fermin said:


> "Rescue." <--Not very exciting name.
> 
> Love those new CTs you found - that blue/yellow one is magnificant!


where did you get him? he's beautiful! i love his blue spots... is he a marble? and yeah, i love the blue and yellow one. i want him soooooo bad!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

is he a cambodian?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

stop looking at aquabid so you dont torture yourself :lol:


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> stop looking at aquabid so you dont torture yourself :lol:


hahaha! :lol: i probably should, but there are so many nice bettas on aquabid and it's sooo tempting!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what awesome looking fish!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i know! i want all 5!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

He is beautiful, to bad that you can't get him. I am never getting on Aquabid because I will want all of them And I only have like three dollars of spending money


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> He is beautiful, to bad that you can't get him. I am never getting on Aquabid because I will want all of them And I only have like three dollars of spending money


i know. they're all so pretty!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow!!!!


----------

